# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Hotpastrami's Hot Pastrami

## HotPastrami

man, i wish that i had a scanner so i could post my drawings.  i&#39;m much more of a traditional artist, but recently discovered the joys of the computer once i started pursuing a career in animation.  anyhoo, here&#39;s a couple things...i couldn&#39;t just pass up this thread.

poster i&#39;m working on:
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i103/ivyo/TrueMen.jpg

and i just discovered fractals...oooh&#33; iNfinite&#33;  The files are actually way bigger and look cooler that way.  But, you get the idea.

----------


## Burns

Very cool  ::goodjob2::  Nice work&#33;

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hell yeah.  ::cooler:: 

That bottom one is f&#39;ckin _crazy_.

----------


## HotPastrami

thanks for the compliments&#33;  just for that, some more shtuff I did in Maya.  The blue devil is a work in progress.  I hate that damn motorcycle, it was a college project.  But now that I&#39;m done with it I think it looks alright.

----------


## sageoflimerence

definitely sweet work, kinda makes me wanna drop acid

----------


## TweaK

The bottom one is só psychedellic.. I wanna see that one on shrooms or acid. o_O

----------

